# Calypso Strawberry-Mango Salsa



## Filus59602 (Sep 19, 2002)

CALYPSO STRAWBERRY-MANGO SALSA

Ingredients for 3 Cups

1 pint Basket California strawberries (12 ounces), stemmed and chopped
1 large Mango, peeled, seeded, and chopped
1/4 cup Sliced green onions with tops
2 tbsp Fresh lime juice
1 tbsp Chopped cilantro
1/2 tsp Red pepper flakes
1/4 tsp Ground cumin
Salt, to taste

Procedure: 

1. Colorful, delicious and easy-to-make, Calypso Strawberry-Mango Salsa combines fresh California strawberries with the tantalizing flavor of mango to create a unique salsa that will intrigue the eye as well as the palate. Calypso Strawberry-Mango Salsa is a refreshing and healthy alternative that can accompany chips as an appetizer or top chicken or fish as a main dish. This sweet and savory salsa is not only a creative substitute for the usual dip, but serves as a good source of vitamin C d folic acid.
2. In bowl, toss all ingredients except salt to blend thoroughly.
3. Mix in salt.
4. Serve immediately or cover and refrigerate up to two days.
5. Serve with corn chips, chicken or mild, white fish.

6. Nutritional Information Per 1/4 Cup Serving: 22 calories; 0 g fat; 0 mg cholesterol; 1 mg sodium; 6 g carbohydrate; 1 g fiber; 0 g protein.

7. Prep Time: 10 minutes


----------



## leigh (Sep 19, 2002)

Wow!  This one went in my recipe file the instant I finished reading it.  Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 19, 2002)

What a great recipe!!! Thanks filus


----------

